# Tissot T-Touch Expert reviews, experience, advice



## rweddy1 (Apr 14, 2008)

So I have an original T-Touch, have had it for 5 years not a single issue. 
As a matter of fact, I just had the 1st battery replacement last week. 

Anyone have one or know of good site with reviews on it?

I am thinking about upgrading my watch collection.

Tissot T-Touch Expert reviews, experience, advice


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Do not know if this is good review cos I'm not exactly familiar with a T-touch but it's on video, so it's next to handing the real thing ...


----------



## rweddy1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks I have played with them in the store, love it it added all the missing features on the original and now can actually go in the water. Just wondering if there were any issues with it.


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

rweddy1 said:


> Thanks I have played with them in the store, love it it added all the missing features on the original and *now can actually go in the water. Just wondering if there were any issues with it*.


Maybe some other members who own it can provide more info on it ... 
But then again, why not consider the Sea-Touch ?


----------



## rweddy1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I already have a great Dive Watch but like the fact the Expert can be used for swimming and such.


----------



## Woaloo (Jan 3, 2008)

After, my "basic" t-Touch, I've got a expert one for about a year. It a bigger watch, but not so as some casio protrek or suunto.
The elastomer bracelet is not very comfy, so I put a nato band, because is imposible to buy a titanium bracelet as spare part. i did not find any seller !!!

The watch itself it very reliable. The night red light is not very useful at night.
All thefunctions works great and the watch is very nice. Great watch.


----------



## rweddy1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info, so what do you mean the light is not very useful?

Can you not see what time it is in the dark?


----------



## nobags (Feb 16, 2009)

Approaching 1 year since initial purchase.I have experienced NO issues whatsoever with this watch. I have showered and surfed with it on.I have to agree with the comment about the backlight , not enough contrast to view the numbers. I could attribute that to maybe my eyes going bad! Very happy with the purchase and have not felt any "post purchase blues" Don't be tempted to buy from anyone other than an authorized dealer, otherwise your warrentee is NOT valid. The card HAS to be stamped by them. to be any good!

Regards,

BC


----------



## Woaloo (Jan 3, 2008)

rweddy1 said:


> Thanks for the info, so what do you mean the light is not very useful?


Yes, it's because I can see time even without backlight (only indicators in deep night)



rweddy1 said:


> Can you not see what time it is in the dark?


For my used eyes ;-) , red backlight is too "heavy" and I can't clearly see the numbers....

PS: Sorry for my poor english...:-s


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Just bought the Tissot T Touch Expert Titanium yesterday! I absolutely love it! As for the red backlight, I find it is very crisp and have no problem at all reading it.


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

trueman said:


> Just bought the Tissot T Touch Expert Titanium yesterday! I absolutely love it! As for the red backlight, I find it is very crisp and have no problem at all reading it.


 +1 for the red light, absolutely love it. I bought my touch expert 3 weeks back and have been wearing it 24/7 without any issues, except one which i'll come to later. On the positive side, the watch looks and feels beautiful... everything about the watch is simply awesome. Let me know if you want to know about anything in particular. The only gripe I have with it, and it's a major one too, is that the watches scratches like crazy!!! I got my first scratch on the bracelet within the first 12 hrs and then it was the clasp. Three weeks down and I now have a couple on the bezel and several more on the bracelet. The watch isn't that cheap as far as price goes, and I have owned two titanium watches before this, but this one scratches so easily that it's insane! That said, I absolutely love the watch, just hope it didn't scratch so easily. Hope it helps.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

viper_ said:


> +1 for the red light, absolutely love it. I bought my touch expert 3 weeks back and have been wearing it 24/7 without any issues, except one which i'll come to later. On the positive side, the watch looks and feels beautiful... everything about the watch is simply awesome. Let me know if you want to know about anything in particular. The only gripe I have with it, and it's a major one too, is that the watches scratches like crazy!!! I got my first scratch on the bracelet within the first 12 hrs and then it was the clasp. Three weeks down and I now have a couple on the bezel and several more on the bracelet. The watch isn't that cheap as far as price goes, and I have owned two titanium watches before this, but this one scratches so easily that it's insane! That said, I absolutely love the watch, just hope it didn't scratch so easily. Hope it helps.


 I've only had my watch for a few days now and have been fortunate enough to be scratch-free. I've been extra careful with it, and I don't sleep with it on. However, if I do end up getting some scratches, is it possible to get them buffed out or something? In Viper's case, this might be useful... Just wondering, if there is some sort of solution...?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

I know this sounds like a stupid question, but yeah: How exactly do you open the diver's extension on the Tissot T Touch Expert. I know it is probably something so simple, but I haven't figured it out, and it doesn't mention anything about it in the manual. Thanks in advance!


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

You won't believe it but I've been going nuts looking at the scratches... to the extent that I had stopped wearing the watch 24/7!! As far as I knew, only SS could be buffed/polished but with Ti there is nothing that one could do. And this one does scratch very easily... none of my other Ti watches did as easily and even my Canon Powershot has a Ti body and it doesn't have a single scratch after 2yrs of use.

Don't know why but I went searching online to check if there was anything I could do to get rid of the scratches, albeit with little or absolutely no hope to find a solution. *But then the unimaginable happened!!!

*I read a post that all you need to do to get rid of the scratches on a Titanium watch is to get hold of an ink eraser and start rubbing it on the scratch in the direction the titanium appears to be brushed (usually vertical, as in the case of the Touch Expert). Felt a little stupid but ran straight to buy one and thought what the heck!! As incredible as it sounds, the scratches just started vanishing in front of my eyes. Can't tell you guys how jubilant I felt at that moment. Kept rubbing away happily and after 2hrs of hard work my watch was as good as new again!!

Can't remember exactly but what happens when the watch appears to be scratched is that it's not really the metal but the oxidation layer on the metal that is cut and with the eraser you kind of remove the entire oxidation layer and the watch quickly re-oxidizes and the scratch literally disappears. Or something to that effect... hope it makes sense.

Loving the watch again and is back to being 24/7 :-! !!


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

trueman said:


> I know this sounds like a stupid question, but yeah: How exactly do you open the diver's extension on the Tissot T Touch Expert. I know it is probably something so simple, but I haven't figured it out, and it doesn't mention anything about it in the manual. Thanks in advance!


Simple... just put your thumb below the diver's extension and give it the slightest nudge and it'll open. Hope it helps!

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

viper_ said:


> Simple... just put your thumb below the diver's extension and give it the slightest nudge and it'll open. Hope it helps!
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks a lot! I got it to work. I knew it was something simple. Just couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

viper_ said:


> I read a post that all you need to do to get rid of the scratches on a Titanium watch is to get hold of an ink eraser and start rubbing it on the scratch in the direction the titanium appears to be brushed (usually vertical, as in the case of the Touch Expert). Felt a little stupid but ran straight to buy one and thought what the heck!! As incredible as it sounds, the scratches just started vanishing in front of my eyes. Can't tell you guys how jubilant I felt at that moment. Kept rubbing away happily and after 2hrs of hard work my watch was as good as new again!!
> 
> Can't remember exactly but what happens when the watch appears to be scratched is that it's not really the metal but the oxidation layer on the metal that is cut and with the eraser you kind of remove the entire oxidation layer and the watch quickly re-oxidizes and the scratch literally disappears. Or something to that effect... hope it makes sense.
> 
> Loving the watch again and is back to being 24/7 :-! !!


All I can say is WOW. That is amazing! I'll definitely keep that in mind in case I have any trouble in the future with scratches. About the oxidatation layer, I've also read that about Titanium. So all you used was one of those blue erasers made for erasing pen?


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

trueman said:


> So all you used was one of those blue erasers made for erasing pen?


The posts about the scratch removal mentioned the blue erasers, so that's the one I bought but the shop had another very cheap ink eraser ($0.06 only!), so I bought that as well.

After a couple of rubs with the blue eraser I got a little scared and felt it was actually scratching the titanium even more as the eraser was very hard, like its supposed to be. The other eraser, though a pen eraser was way softer and when I gave it a try, everything worked out just fine. Maybe the blue one would've worked it's magic as well and that was the one used by all the other guys who had mentioned the scratch removal technique, but I'm just a tad bit wary to go back to it and have this other option working perfectly fine for me.

Attaching a pic of the 'tools' -










Cheers.


----------



## crazyotterhound (Nov 10, 2008)

I have some scratches on the clasp of my Nascar T-Touch which appeared out of nowhere...hopefully this will do the trick. Thanks for sharing the tip :-!



viper_ said:


> The posts about the scratch removal mentioned the blue erasers, so that's the one I bought but the shop had another very cheap ink eraser ($0.06 only!), so I bought that as well.
> 
> After a couple of rubs with the blue eraser I got a little scared and felt it was actually scratching the titanium even more as the eraser was very hard, like its supposed to be. The other eraser, though a pen eraser was way softer and when I gave it a try, everything worked out just fine. Maybe the blue one would've worked it's magic as well and that was the one used by all the other guys who had mentioned the scratch removal technique, but I'm just a tad bit wary to go back to it and have this other option working perfectly fine for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)

Titanium watch bands are the most durable but tend to scratch easier then stainless steel unless they are surface treated to make them scratch resistant. However the durability and scratch resistance of titanium depends on the grade of titanium used.

To avoid your titanium watch from scratching or to get rid of scratches you can obtain a surface treatment. A cheaper alternative is to simply use fine grit sandpaper 1600 grit or China rubber. Because Titanium is so soft you can 'polish' away the scratches leaving the surrounding area the same color and looking brand new.

Remember though this is not a block of wood you are sanding but a piece of jewelry. Some people tend to get carried away and start to buff too hard with the sandpaper. Also remember to always follow the grain. I've heard you can use a fibreglass pen, but I myself have never tried it.


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

_'A picture can say a thousand words'_

Thought you guys would be interested in a before and after pic with the results I had with my watch:

*Before:*










*After:*










Lemme know what you think guys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

viper_ said:


> _'A picture can say a thousand words'_
> 
> Thought you guys would be interested in a before and after pic with the results I had with my watch:
> 
> ...


All I can say is WOW, it doesn't even look like the same watch. This is definitely good news, as I won't have to worry so much about getting a scratch. It's good to know it can be simply removed and look as good as new. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)

Viper, what did you use to remove the scratches?


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

*@trueman*
the watch does look and fell completely restored! i got the big scratch that u see on the first link within the first 24hrs. i couldn't wait to show the watch to my family and friends, and the first thing that all of them said was "_oh, ur watch has a scratch_!" t'was like salt to my wounds!! for days all i could see was the scratch... can't tell ya how relieved i was to know abt the scratch technique and then finally seeing it work. feel absolutely great abt the watch and wear it with confidence knowing that even if i do scratch it up again it can be easily ironed out. Gotta say, love the watch even more now!!*

@emmanuelgoldstein
*just an ordinary ink eraser. u can check my previous posts on page 1 of this thread for the details as well as a pic of the eraser used.


----------



## Sidney (Dec 31, 2009)

I work at the Lighthouse for the Blind and have heard of a Tissot Silent-t, where the user can tell the time by vibrations on the watch, is this the same one. I cannot find a quality talking watch so this watch is of interest.
Sid


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Sid, a silen-t is a different watch but does use the same t4echnology that T-touch does...ere is a pic to show the silen-t : 


(there are white dial and black dial versions with bracelet as well as a nice black leather strap as an option too, if I am not mistaken or ill-informed)...I think it vibrates to tell time by activating the crystal...hope this helps :-!

oh and the OP and all others, great info on titanium and viper your's looks as new now :-!


----------



## nobags (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey truman and viper,

What is a divers extension and what does it do? Any pics?

no bags


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

nobags said:


> Hey truman and viper,
> 
> What is a divers extension and what does it do? Any pics?
> 
> no bags


The divers extension is almost like a hidden additional link in the bracelet of your watch. If you open it, it allows you to have additonal room, so that you could wear the watch on top of a heavy jacket, or over a wetsuit, etc. On the Tissot T-Touch Expert, it is located in the clasp area and with a simple nudge, it can be opened (thanks Viper for informing me how to do it). Hope this helps nobags. Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## Curtis10 (Mar 21, 2012)

i recently bought a tissot t-touch 2 titanium the link say z352.650p+ i was reading about how to polish the titanium band and case but i am guessing that is for brushed titanium how would i polish a polished titanium band any response would be greatly appreciated.thanks


----------



## rhst1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for youtube links


----------



## nobags (Feb 16, 2009)

*Three years of use and absolutly no issues or concerns. I have surfed with and snorkeled with this watch with no trouble.I know many had concerns with getting this watch wet,as did I . I mean a sport watch and some say not to get it wet? Huh? I was hesitant about buying it at first because of these concerns, then wanting to sell it for fear of ruining it. I am glad I did not get rid of it! All the functions have worked as they should have. This watch has spent much time in the water all over the world! At home in Lake Michigan during Chicago summers. California surf trips 3 or 4 times a year. Mexico surf trips.The most amazing blue waters of the Mediterranean. Along with the occasional resort pool here and there.And most recently, all week on the Flow Rider surf machine on a cruise ship I was on!!!!!!!!!!!!Fine scratches were EASILY removed with either the eraser trick or the 2000 grit sandpaper. Yes , sandpaper on the watch to polish it! I have really enjoyed this watch, received many compliments about it ,and consider it as one of my favorites.I am tempted just to get the watch battery changed, but I want to see how long it really lasts. So no negative comments of any sort.

I have not been paid by Tissot for my opinions or report!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks all,
Bc








*


----------



## aksnc30 (Jun 1, 2010)

just tried the ink remover rubber method tonight after I started getting fed up of noticing the scratches and I am just amazed - watch has come up looking like new in about 30 mins 
bought the ink / pen rubbers from whsmiths 2 for £2

edit - the ink rubber removes the oxidized dull layer revealing the actual metal scratchmarks underneath. Once you're done, running the watch under the tap afterwards will reoxidize the surface layer of the metal, this fills in the scratches to give the unmarked uniform surface|>


----------



## michael m (Jun 1, 2012)

get the stainless version


----------



## aksnc30 (Jun 1, 2010)

michael m said:


> get the stainless version


:-d had stainless all my life, after wearing this as my 1st titanium watch i dont think i'll go back - am just glad theres any easy way to cover up the scratches! b-)


----------



## martial8 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wanted to hear from you T-Touch Expert owners, how is your watch performing, any issues?


----------



## QuantumH (Sep 5, 2013)

martial8 said:


> Wanted to hear from you T-Touch Expert owners, how is your watch performing, any issues?


I have got mine about a week ago, the T-Touch Expert Titanium with titanium bracelet (and I am already here seeking scratch removal information as the clasp is marked).

In terms of the watch functionality I am amazed at what it does, and how easy it is to learn, considering that it has only three buttons and a touch "screen" and does so many things. I mean, it's not as intuitive as a tablet or smartphone but considering it's a real watch, it couldn't really be simpler. And it does things a smartphone can't do, and looks great, and the fit is superb (for me anyway, depends on your wrist).

Everything works very well. However, be sure to test the compass far from any metal containing large building. Out in nature it is fine. The altimeter worried me as it seemed to be inconsistent and often wrong. Well, I needed to learn about altimeters... it relies on the relative pressure you set for the barometer to calculate altitude, so you have to check the pressure in your area (for instance with BBC weather), and adjust relative pressure on the watch to match. THEN go to a point of known altitude (you can find out the altitude of your location using elevation map tools on the internet), and preset the altimeter to that known altitude. Then it will work fine as you move up and down... until the relative pressure changes... Basically, all barometric altimeters are like this and the T-Touch seems a pretty good one.

If it weren't so easy to scratch this watch would be perfect.

At this point I have not been successful at removing scratches, I attenuated some and new ones seemed to appear in the process. Maybe I need to give it time to oxidise again...


----------



## martial8 (Nov 30, 2010)

QuantumH said:


> I have got mine about a week ago, the T-Touch Expert Titanium with titanium bracelet (and I am already here seeking scratch removal information as the clasp is marked).
> 
> In terms of the watch functionality I am amazed at what it does, and how easy it is to learn, considering that it has only three buttons and a touch "screen" and does so many things. I mean, it's not as intuitive as a tablet or smartphone but considering it's a real watch, it couldn't really be simpler. And it does things a smartphone can't do, and looks great, and the fit is superb (for me anyway, depends on your wrist).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update and feedback. In a case of brushed titanium it should be easy to remove scratches with pads or pens that are special made for titanium scratches. After my previous post I also got the Expert with titanium bracelet and carbon fiber dial, like it a lot. As you described I will set properly the altitude and pressure.


----------



## QuantumH (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks. I am researching the tools to do the best job possible, have emailed an online reseller to ask for advice on what to buy exactly. Eraser and very very light sandpaper did not work for me. If I have to I'll buy a replacement bracelet every couple of years! But I hope not.


----------

